# Lanverbindung bricht bei hoher Auslastung ab



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (11. November 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen 
Ich hätte ein Problem mit der Lanverbindung meines Notebooks. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir dabei helfen.

Zunächst zum Problem ansich:
wenn ich längere Zeit (~5 Minuten) eine höhere Netzauslastung erzeuge (Youtube, IPTV, etc.), bricht meine Lanverbindung aus heiterem Himmel zusammen. Meist handelt es sich dabei um ein "DNS-Server nicht gefunden"-Problem (gelbes Ausrufezeichen im Tray), was durch die Windows-Problemlösung oder schlimmstenfalls einen Reboot schnell wieder gelöst werden kann, aber auf Dauer geht einem das schon ziemlich auf den Senkel - ganz besonders, wenn das mehrfach hintereinander vorkommt. Im Netzwerkcenter von Windows 7 wird die Internetverbindung als unterbrochen dargestellt, die Verbindung in "mehrere Netzwerke" scheint aber zu stehen.

Nun noch ein paar interessante Nebeninfos, die euch die Hilfe eventuell erleichtern...
-falls das von Belang ist: ich bin an ein sehr schnelles Internet angebunden, was eine Geschwindigkeit bis 1 Gbit/s ermöglicht. In langsameren Netzen konnte ich keine Verbindungsabbrüche feststellen, was aber auch daran liegen kann, dass ich das Notebook zum Großteil im schnellen Netz hier betreibe.
-es handelt sich um einen Broadcom NetXtreme-Netzwerkadapter. Eine genauere Beschreibung konnte ich leider nicht finden.
-Netzwerktreiber ist installiert. Ich hab ihn sogar erst heute neu drübergebügelt, genützt hat es aber wenig. Heruntergeladen habe ich dabei einen Treiber von der Supportseite des Notebookherstellers (Acer).
-Von geringen Netzwerkauslastungen (in diesem Fall: League of Legends) zeigt sich das Notebook komplett unbeeindruckt. Erst beim Streamen etc. tritt das Problem auf.
-und am Interessantesten: das Problem kommt nur (!) in Windows vor. Ich habe Manjaro-Linux von einem USB-Stick live gebootet und über dieses System über eine halbe Stunde Videos in 1080P auf Youtube geschaut und es gab keinerlei Abbrüche - was unter Windows undenkbar wäre. Es liegt also wohl nicht an der Hardware, am Netz oder am Verbindungskabel.

Danke schon mal für eure Mithilfe! 
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Aer0 (11. November 2013)

1 mbit/s würde ich nicht als schnelles inet bezeichnen.
lanverbindung oder internetverbindung ist die frage, guck mal im routermenü nach wärend des problems ob die synchronisation abbricht oder die fehlerrate in die höhe steigt, lan sollte von 1 mbit/s nicht überlastet sein, und youtube videos in 1080p solltest du auch nicht gucken können.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (11. November 2013)

Aer0 schrieb:


> 1 mbit/s würde ich nicht als schnelles inet bezeichnen.
> lanverbindung oder internetverbindung ist die frage, guck mal im routermenü nach wärend des problems ob die synchronisation abbricht oder die fehlerrate in die höhe steigt, lan sollte von 1 mbit/s nicht überlastet sein, und youtube videos in 1080p solltest du auch nicht gucken können.


 Ach, ich Idiot. Ich mein natürlich 1Gbit/s. Sorry.
Ich hab leider keinen Router zur Hand - um die Situation zu beschreiben: ich hock im Studentenwohnheim, der Provider ist ein Studentenverein, der das Internet verwaltet. Ich hab persönlich keine Verbindung zu Routern oder Ähnlichem - aber wie gesagt, unter Linux tritt das Problem nicht auf. Daher würde ich den Router oder die Verbindung ansich ausschließen - es muss iwie an Windows oder dessen Wurmansätzen liegen.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Aer0 (11. November 2013)

also dann nehme ich mal an das internet bricht nicht bei allen gleichzeitig zusammen und es liegt wirklich am lan.
geh mal in die einstellungen deines netzwerkadapters, ipv4 und stell dort gateway, subnetmaske, dns server usw manuell ein und guck ob du weiterhin probleme hast.
wie lang ist dein lan kabel vom router eig. entfernt?


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (11. November 2013)

Aer0 schrieb:


> also dann nehme ich mal an das internet bricht nicht  bei allen gleichzeitig zusammen und es liegt wirklich am lan.
> geh mal in die einstellungen deines netzwerkadapters, ipv4 und stell  dort gateway, subnetmaske, dns server usw manuell ein und guck ob du  weiterhin probleme hast.
> wie lang ist dein lan kabel vom router eig. entfernt?


 Alles klar, ich versuche es.
Bei der Entfernung muss ich allerdings passen. Bei mir im Zimmer ist  eine Ethernet-Buchse, die ganzen Server sind etwa 200m von hier in einem  anderen Haus. Ob dazwischen noch ein Router ist, kann ich allerdings  nicht sagen.
EDIT:
So, das mit der festen IP hat nichts gebracht. Was ich sonst noch herausgefunden habe:
-durch  simples De- und Reaktivieren des Netzwerkanschlusses funktioniert  plötzlich alles wieder, wenn ich wieder Verbindungsprobleme habe.
-Die Verbindung zum Provider geht auch verloren, wenn das Problem auftritt.
...langsam bleibt wohl nur der Netzwerktreiber als Quelle allen Übels.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Aer0 (11. November 2013)

zur ne frage zum interesse: kannst du volle 1gbit internet geschindigkeit nutzen(falls du es nicht mit anderen teilen müsstest)?

sollte das problem weiterhin auftreten mit eingestellten daten, dann teste mal die geschindigkeit im treibermenü deines adapters auf 100 mbit zu limitieren.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (11. November 2013)

Aer0 schrieb:


> zur ne frage zum interesse: kannst du volle 1gbit internet geschindigkeit nutzen(falls du es nicht mit anderen teilen müsstest)?
> 
> sollte das problem weiterhin auftreten mit eingestellten daten, dann teste mal die geschindigkeit im treibermenü deines adapters auf 100 mbit zu limitieren.


 Nein, konnte bisher noch nie die Geschwindigkeit voll ausfahren. Steam hab ich nicht, da könnte es klappen. Sonst waren bisher ca. 580 Mbit/s das Höchste der Gefühle - bei einem Speedtest. Könnte aber auch sein, dass irgendein anderer Faktor limitiert. Das Netzwerkkabel ist eben nur CAT5 und so...
http://www.speedtest.net/result/3094365890.png
Ursache ist nun übrigens gefunden. Acer hat einen nicht zu 100% funktionierenden Treiber auf der Homepage und by default scheinbar auch auf dem Notebook. Hab nun manuell den neuesten von Broadcom selber drüberinstalliert und nun klappt alles.
Vllt. sollte ich den Support anschreiben...
Danke für deine Mühe, schönen Abend noch 
gRU?; cAPS


----------

